# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  درخواست جابجایی

## meytii_ma

سلام عزیزان من مهندسی مواد و متالورژی دانشگاه همدان قبول شدم اگر عزیزی همدانی هست و میخواد در دانشگاه شهرخودش تحصیل بکنه و با من جابجا بکنه اعلام کنه

اگرم این تایپیک اشتباهه و کسی نیت منو درک کرده راجبش توضیح بده که چطور ممکنه این انجام بشه ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام عزیزان من مهندسی مواد و متالورژی دانشگاه همدان قبول شدم اگر عزیزی همدانی هست و میخواد در دانشگاه شهرخودش تحصیل بکنه و با من جابجا بکنه اعلام کنه
> 
> اگرم این تایپیک اشتباهه و کسی نیت منو درک کرده راجبش توضیح بده که چطور ممکنه این انجام بشه ؟


بنویس اهل کدوم شهری  یا میخوای به کجا جابه جا بشی که طرف ببینه میخواد جابه جا بشه یا نه

----------


## WickedSick

جدای ار حرف آقا شاهین
هم میتونین توی گروه های تلگرامی دانشگاه مقصدتون بگید اینو. یه سرچ بزنین و یا بپرسین تا گروه کلاسی یا اطلاع رسانیشونو پیدا کنین

هم خود دانشگاه تو یقسمت اعلانات میتونین بزنین.

----------

